# Racegame - Clan



## ZLxBk (18. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

wie bereits im header beschrieben suche ich Racegame Clans.
Hier ein paar Fakten:

Kein NFS World ! Finde das game nicht gut!
Alle anderen Teile von NFS habe ich Original hier stehen.
BLur / Split Second habe ich ebenfalls.
Plattform  muss Pc sein.
Bin aber offen für neues.

habe früher immer NFS gezockt, leider wurden nach und nach die Server leerer und dann abgeschaltet.
Spiele derzeit im PvP bereich League of Legends Semi Professionell im Clan.
MMORPG bin ich neuling in AION


Sehne mih jedoch nach den Racegames und würde gerne einen Clan finden, der aktive Spieler besitzt, mit denne man spielen kann, z.B. über Tunngle o.Ä.

Möchte in der Szene wieder aktiv spielen und Meisterschaften mit bieten, jedoch sit die Szene nahezu ausgestorben, wie ich finde.

Finde außer NFS World keine wirklichen Communities, leider.


Vielleicht kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Juni 2012)

Willste du Arcade oder in den Sim-Bereich


----------



## ZLxBk (18. Juni 2012)

Aracde (sofern ich mich richtig erinnere, ist Need for Speed diese Kathegorie)

AM liebsten wäre mir ja sowas wie:

NFS U
NFS U2
NFS Most Wanted
aber da wirds arg schwer leute zu finden


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Juni 2012)

Schau' Dich mal hier um: Toplist-100


----------



## ZLxBk (19. Juni 2012)

auf der Page war ich schon... hauptsächlich shooter und ansonsten NFS world...
-.-
leide rnix gefunden da..


----------



## KatanaxXx (20. Juni 2012)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> AM liebsten wäre mir ja sowas wie:
> 
> NFS U
> NFS U2
> ...


Das kannste echt vergessen, die Spiele sind komplett tot.
Werden vereinzelt evt. noch auf kleineren Lans gespielt, aber größere Tuniere gibts da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.
Richtig gute Clans wären halt SK oder Alternate, wo man auch richtig was macht um vorwärts zu kommen nicht so wie in den meisten Clans wo man nur aus Fun bissl spielt - das macht keinen Sinn.
Aber selbst in solchen Clans geht momentan nicht soviel was Rennspiele angeht, gibt zur Zeit auch kein Rennspiel was irgendwie aktuell wäre und sich in der ESL durchsetzt.



mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht kannst Du Dir den 'Wechsel' des 'Genre' vorstellen? Wenn denn, dann findest Du bei der Virtual Racing e.V. eine aktiven 'Clan'.


----------



## ZLxBk (20. Juni 2012)

Ohh Simulation =( ich finde des argh langweilig =( 

ja keine Guten Aussichten....


Ich mein Shooter sind mir zu stupide vom Spielprinzip her  ja, also langweilen mich schnell
PvP ist zwar geil aber i wann wirds zum rythmus und das packt einen nciht mehr so...

und MMORPG ist mir zu suchtgefährdend das aktiv zu spielen 

und was sit dann besser als die gute alte Racer zeit aufleben zu lassen...

ist aber echt tot alles...


Habs mich zich tausend reg dateien und patches probiert nfs mw über tunngle zu spielen aber trotz aller anleitungen gings nicht trotz 40 leute (die zumind inenr lobby waren)
naja und auf so einen Vorschlag wie lade dir eine gecrackte version von ... runter.. nein danke! Ich habe das alles original da brauch ich nicht so einen mist... aber scheinbar sind nur noch so spiele zu finden... alles blöde


----------



## HorseT (20. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit Trackmania aus? Da war ich früher semi-professionell unterwegs. Ist  schon ne Ecke her, aber da waren eigentlich recht viele aktiv. zwar kein NFS, aber hatte auch irgendwas. Eventuell ist da ja noch was aktiv? 

Und wenn nicht, warte doch einfach auf das neue Most Wanted. Wobei ich mir das mit dem ganzen Takedown-Zeug recht schwer vorstellen kann


----------



## ZLxBk (20. Juni 2012)

ich verweigere mich ja schon bei The Run, steht original im regal bei mir, aber wegen Origin bleibt es da stehen... ds neue wird wohl kaum kein origin nutzen...


----------



## HorseT (20. Juni 2012)

Ach ja, das pöse pöse Origin... Ja dann musst du wohl oder übel auf Sim umsteigen. Aber es gäbe ja auch noch TDU2


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Juni 2012)

Wird TrackMania nicht noch aktiv bei ESL gezockt? Da gabts sogar Tuniere bei den Finals damals.

Aber warum sind dir Sims zu langweilig? Brauchst doch nicht direkt alles ausschalten. Bei GTR2 gibts den Anfängermodus. Da kann man dann über Bierbude zocken. Die Server sind abends immer voll von denen. Und die Mods sind auch richtig geil. Nur halt ziemlich Groß (bis zu 30 GB)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juni 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wird TrackMania nicht noch aktiv bei ESL gezockt?



ESL


...suchet, so werdet ihr finden... [Bibel, Matthäus 7,7; Lukas 11,9)

​


----------



## ZLxBk (21. Juni 2012)

Sim Bereich ist nicht so  mein Fall. Mal ne Runfe TrackMania war immer lsutig aber so richtig fun machts mir nicht...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...3569-sandboxieproblem-origin.html#post4327103
Hier ein Thema von mir, ich stehe kurz vorm Durchbruch bei NFS The Run, sit vllt kein Super game aber immerhin aktuell..

Brauche da noch dringend helfe!


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Juni 2012)

Ich weis garnicht was Sandbox ist


----------



## ZLxBk (18. November 2013)

Und ichvgrafe diese Leiche aus...denn die Frage ist noch aktuell: race game clan, am liebsten im nfs Bereich. Hat vielleicht jemand dort mittlerweile was gehört? Google stellt sich nach wie vor unwissend..


----------



## SiQ (18. November 2013)

Die Frage ist wozu man einen Clan braucht für Spiele die praktisch tot sind? Such doch gleich nach WiiU Sports Clans, da findest du ähnlich viele Ergebnisse. Clans bilden sich um populäre Spiele bzw. Onlinespiele im Competetive Bereich.


----------



## ZLxBk (18. November 2013)

Ist ja competetiv, ich frage auch allgemein ob sichvetwas in der Szene getan hat. Das die alten Schinken nicht mehr in mode kommen ist klar, jedoch kann es ja sein das es Neuerungen fab die aktiv gespielt werden in Gruppen etc. Ich leite einen PvP lol clan daher bin ich was wissen angeht sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## SiQ (18. November 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Ist ja competetiv, ich frage auch allgemein ob sichvetwas in der Szene getan hat. Das die alten Schinken nicht mehr in mode kommen ist klar, jedoch kann es ja sein das es Neuerungen fab die aktiv gespielt werden in Gruppen etc. Ich leite einen PvP lol clan daher bin ich was wissen angeht sehr eingeschränkt.


  Trackmania ist  competetiv, ist das einige neben so halben Dingern wie Grid, die mir in dem Bereich einfallen. Ich habe noch nirgends, auch früher nicht, von einer NfS Scene gehört.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. November 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Ist ja competetiv, ich frage auch allgemein ob sichvetwas in der Szene getan hat. Das die alten Schinken nicht mehr in mode kommen ist klar, jedoch kann es ja sein das es Neuerungen fab die aktiv gespielt werden in Gruppen etc. Ich leite einen PvP lol clan daher bin ich was wissen angeht sehr eingeschränkt.



Es gibt diverse Teams im Sim Bereich, die sehr aktiv sind. Allerdings wird man da kaum eine Plattform für NFS finden.


----------



## ZLxBk (18. November 2013)

Äußerst schade, habe immer gedacht das kommt mal groß raus, weil ich auch der Meinung war es ist ein sehr beliebtes Spiel (serie) gut die letzten Jahre haben sowieso alles begraben aber hoffen kann man ja xD


----------



## tonyx86 (28. November 2013)

Arcade-Racing-Games online im Clan zocken? Macht das Sinn? Vielleicht Flatout, aber NfS never ever. Und wenn dann nur Kiddies.

Du lehnst aber auch sämtliche gängige Genres ab, wo es Sinn macht, online zu zocken^^ 
Eins mußt du mir aber mal erklären: Simracing ist langweilig und Shooter zu banal. Du suchst aber eine Herausforderung/competition. Wo liegt die im Arcade-Bereich?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. November 2013)

Yup.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sim-Racing ist langweilig?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sim-Racing Titel haben eine x-fach längere Halbwertzeit, wie so ziehmlich _jedes _Arcade-Spiel, _insbesondere _Multiplayer/Online.
Schau' Dich einfach mal um: Virtual Racing e.V. bzw. Virtual Racing e.V. - Forum


----------



## ZLxBk (29. November 2013)

Also ich glaube da versteht man mich falsch.. Nicht im Sinne von clanwars etc sondern man hat einen Ort Ts etc wo sich nur oder viele Leute tummeln die das zocken z.b. nfs wo man rein kann und dann nur anfragen braucht um div. Teile auch outdated zu zocken.


----------

